

Straightforward Guide to Pricing Strategy - pccampbell
http://blog.priceintelligently.com/blog/bid/179505/A-No-Bull-Straightforward-Guide-to-Value-Based-Pricing-Strategy

======
__sam
I think that the biggest takeaway here is that you can change your pricing. As
the article says, it is a process. A lot of people tend to forget that.

